# Latex Mattress Review



## anthasam (Aug 20, 2005)

I didn't want to hijack anyone else's thread, so here goes:

The mattress:
http://www.naturaworld.com/main.html

Click Products along the top, then choose Latex. We bought the Summit. (Direct link won't work, sorry)

For those who co-sleep: We felt the pillowtop was way too fluffy for DD to sleep on, especially since she's into rolling onto her stomach these days. So, we zipped off the (very nice, btw) pillowtop to find another layer of fabric. We were initally concerned if we removed the pillowtop, just the latex would be exposed. But, no, the latex was still encased. We rolled up the pillowtop and will store it in the bag the mattress came in. In a few years we'll take it out, zip it on and feel like we have a new bed









There is a bottom zipper, so the entire cover can be removed and washed, if desired. It would certainly be a chore to get the cover back on!

Anyway, the bed is very nice -- firm, yet soft. If you are used to sleeping on a very firm mattress, this may not be for you. However, after two nights, I find it supportive and not squishy. DH loves it because you can move around and the entire mattress does not move. I can't even tell he rolls over or gets up! DD seems to like it too.

The bed does not give off any odor (even before I layered the wool puddle pad, sheets and blanket!)

I'm not sure what else folks might want to know, so I'm open to questions!


----------



## RiverSky (Jun 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anthasam*
I didn't want to hijack anyone else's thread, so here goes:

The mattress:
http://www.naturaworld.com/main.html

Click Products along the top, then choose Latex. We bought the Summit. (Direct link won't work, sorry)

For those who co-sleep: We felt the pillowtop was way too fluffy for DD to sleep on, especially since she's into rolling onto her stomach these days. So, we zipped off the (very nice, btw) pillowtop to find another layer of fabric. We were initally concerned if we removed the pillowtop, just the latex would be exposed. But, no, the latex was still encased. We rolled up the pillowtop and will store it in the bag the mattress came in. In a few years we'll take it out, zip it on and feel like we have a new bed









There is a bottom zipper, so the entire cover can be removed and washed, if desired. It would certainly be a chore to get the cover back on!

Anyway, the bed is very nice -- firm, yet soft. If you are used to sleeping on a very firm mattress, this may not be for you. However, after two nights, I find it supportive and not squishy. DH loves it because you can move around and the entire mattress does not move. I can't even tell he rolls over or gets up! DD seems to like it too.

The bed does not give off any odor (even before I layered the wool puddle pad, sheets and blanket!)

I'm not sure what else folks might want to know, so I'm open to questions!

Good info. I'm currently sleeping on the decision to buy a latex mattress set. Are there any cons that you have figured out so far? Well, beside price!


----------



## RiverSky (Jun 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anthasam*
I didn't want to hijack anyone else's thread, so here goes:

By the way, you could have hijacked my thread, no problem at all. It really was the type of info I was looking for.


----------



## RiverSky (Jun 26, 2005)

Okay, I just purchased a Talalay latex king size mattress set, too. It arrives tomorrow.

http://www.pranasleep.com I purchased the Vinyasa model.
$2899!!!







Oh man, that price hurts so much, it had better be worth it!!









I really hope I LOVE







this bed!!


----------



## HerthElde (Sep 18, 2003)

We've had the Natura Premier for about 2 years and are still completely in love with it. We never took off the topper for cosleeping - it just never seemed neccessary. I can see us sleeping comfortably for years to come


----------



## anthasam (Aug 20, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HerthElde*
We've had the Natura Premier for about 2 years and are still completely in love with it. We never took off the topper for cosleeping - it just never seemed neccessary. I can see us sleeping comfortably for years to come









Great to know -- so far, we're very happy with it!!


----------



## anthasam (Aug 20, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RiverSky*
Okay, I just purchased a Talalay latex king size mattress set, too. It arrives tomorrow.

http://www.pranasleep.com I purchased the Vinyasa model.
$2899!!!







Oh man, that price hurts so much, it had better be worth it!!









I really hope I LOVE







this bed!!

It look very nice!! Please let us know how you like it!


----------



## quelindo (May 11, 2005)

How much did the Summit cost? I don't see a price list.


----------



## RiverSky (Jun 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anthasam*
It look very nice!! Please let us know how you like it!

We absolutely love, love, love our Prana mattress set. It is so amazingly comfortable. One thing I will note is that it did have a slight "odor" for about 2 or 3 days, it wasn't much and my DH couldn't even smell it, but I noticed. It did go away very nicely and I suspect it didn't harm me at all, which is great. But what a comfortable bed...we just went on a little vacation to a luxurious resort (got a great deal) and we both kept thinking about our wonderful bed at home....

I would definitely highly recommend the feel and comfort of a latex mattress.


----------



## KnitLady (Jul 6, 2006)

I know that this is an incredibly old thread, but I'm wondering if there are any updates. I'm thinking about a latex bed but know very little about them.

This is the mattress I'm currently looking at. http://www.habitatfutons.com/latex_mattress.html

Are latex mattresses anything like Temperpedic? I really dislike memory foam!

We do co-sleep, so if anyone has thoughts on co-sleeping on a latex mattress, I'd love to hear!







:


----------



## RiverSky (Jun 26, 2005)

To me, latex doesn't feel like tempurpedic, but for those who like tempurpedic type mattresses, I would think that latex would be the closest thing.

Anyway, I PM'd you but thought I might as well post some of it here:

We still LOVE our king latex mattress set, just love it. We often say that it was probably the best $3000 we ever spent. My youngest is six and still co-sleeps on occasion, and she loves it, too.









We travel quite a bit and go to four and five star hotels and even their mattresses are never anywhere close to as comfortable as our bed. My husband has major back issues from a car accident over 2 years ago and he never has soreness from our mattress, but if we travel, he does. I am the same way, back problems if I sleep elsewhere but never on my own bed.

I highly doubt that anyone would ever regret it.

Good luck making a decision!
RiverSky


----------



## MyLittleWonders (Feb 16, 2004)

We have a king size latex mattress in our room; each boy has a twin in their room. We are in love with our mattresses. I really like that I can get up in the morning and not wake the baby, dh can get up and not wake us, or someone can crawl into bed and not disturb the baby (like ds#2). I love the feel of the mattress, and like RiverSky said, it's not really like tempurpedic, but it is different than a regular spring-mattress. Since having ours, we have stayed in a 5-star hotel as well and the mattress was soooo hard to get used to ... it is addicting not having springs under your back. I also really really love not having any chemicals on it; ours is wrapped in organic wool and then organic cotton, plus we have an organic wool puddle pad on it ... breatheable and clean and non-smelly. Our mattresses were some of the best investments we have ever made.


----------



## anthasam (Aug 20, 2005)

I got your PM as well and will write more later. DD (aka no-nap-nelly) needs to get to bed!!

I second what MyLittleWonders and RiverSky said -- we LOVE the bed!!

Details later...


----------



## KnitLady (Jul 6, 2006)

Thanks for the replies! Mattresses are so hard to shop for!

MyLittleWonders: Do you mind sharing where you bought yours?


----------



## KnitLady (Jul 6, 2006)

MLW: The chemicals and springs in my back are exactly what started me down this path! I really don't get the point of the chemicals. Unless you are using flame retardant sheets, blankets, and pj's, you are probably SOL anyway.







:


----------



## MyLittleWonders (Feb 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KnitLady* 
Thanks for the replies! Mattresses are so hard to shop for!

MyLittleWonders: Do you mind sharing where you bought yours?

We bought ours through PJ's Sleep Co. They are a Los Angeles company, but I always tell people to call them and see if they can hook you up woth the company that makes their latex beds - I think they have them made specially for them.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KnitLady* 
MLW: The chemicals and springs in my back are exactly what started me down this path! I really don't get the point of the chemicals. Unless you are using flame retardant sheets, blankets, and pj's, you are probably SOL anyway.







:


----------



## True Blue (May 9, 2003)

Just wanted to say we went to look at Natura mattresses this past weekend. WOW! We are ordering the Majestic, it was fantastic. You can customize that pillow top to be firm or soft...or both! We are getting a king (hooray!!!!! with #3 on the way we NEED it LOL), and we are going to have one half firm for DH and one half soft for me. I CAN'T WAIT TO GET IT!!!


----------



## anthasam (Aug 20, 2005)

We ended up putting the wool pillow top on the bed when DD was about 1 year old. SOOOO comfy!

The bed is still soft, yet supportive and doesn't have any "sinkholes" or body impressions like traditional mattresses end up with! We also have a thin wool (king-sized) organic puddle pad on ours.

As someone else mentioned, you can get in and out of the bed without waking the other sleeping family members! It's great







And it is still "bouncy" enough for DD to enjoy jumping on too!

We are going to buy a full-sized one for DD's new room/bed.

I'm happy to answer any other questions -- just ask!


----------



## HerthElde (Sep 18, 2003)

Where did you get the puddle pad?


----------



## KnitLady (Jul 6, 2006)

I'm glad to read that everyone is still happy with their mattresses! The more I read, the more I want one. I'm going to try to find a local store or two to try them out.









I'd be interested in the puddle pad too!


----------



## anthasam (Aug 20, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HerthElde* 
Where did you get the puddle pad?

Hmm, that was two years ago -- let me see if I can dig it up in Quicken


----------



## anthasam (Aug 20, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KnitLady* 
I'm glad to read that everyone is still happy with their mattresses! The more I read, the more I want one. I'm going to try to find a local store or two to try them out.









I'd be interested in the puddle pad too!


Make sure when you try the mattress, you lay down on it. Personally, I think they are a little stiff to sit on, but once your weight is distributed laying down, they are VERY comfy!


----------



## anthasam (Aug 20, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anthasam* 
Hmm, that was two years ago -- let me see if I can dig it up in Quicken









Found it -- Dax stores:

http://store.daxstores.com/prw-pudking.html

It's expensive, but at the time DH and I figured it was part of the pricey mattress + organic cotton sheets, etc package!


----------



## jpcvb (Mar 4, 2008)

Here is my homework about a queen size latex mattress on the net : thought it might be useful for anyone in the process of looking ...

I) Savvy rest
Sold by Denizen gallery (Los Angeles)
Their models :
Savvy Rest 7" "Tranquility" Natural Latex Mattress . All organic.
2 layers of Dunlop = 6" = $1599
3 layers of Dunlop = 9" = $1849
free curbside delivery if you ask.
+ $139 tax
3 layers = $1988 (great product but too expensive for me)
Got free tax and 5% discount offered by the LA representativ ...

II) Foamsweetfoam
3 layers of 3" 100% Natural Latex - Your choice of Talalay or Dunlop = 9"
Free shipping+ Foam Gifts + 2 Latex Travel Pillows ($98 value)= $1399
+ $ 116 tax = $1515
Fire retardant is "some" wrap around the latex ??? Don't know how toxic that is ..

III) Nirvana Safe Heaven
Queen 6 '' 100% natural rubber quilted with organically grown wool
Free shipping$1799 tax ? (didn't ask since their latex was too thin for me)

IV) Sleepez
- confusing quote on the site :
"We use only Talalay latex for all our mattresses and mattress toppers"
In fact the site has not been updated : now they propose 100% natural Dunlop and Talalay blend (natural and synthetic)
They do have a 100% natural Talalay though ... more expensive but I'm only interested in Dunlop.
Model « 10,000 Mattress »
queen 3 layers of Dunlop (100% naturel) but 2.8" each= 8.4" (0. 6" less than Savvyrest but much cheaper)
Possible to get 2 separate mattresses (used for an adjustable bed) for same price.

Fire retardant same as in Savvyrest (cotton and wool cover)
shipping $75 for mattress
or
$ 124 for mattress and foundation.
= $ 1,295
+ 75 for shipping
$1,370.00 (no tax !)
can't beat this one !

V) simplyorganicsleep
Very tempting but HORRIBLE comments in this forum (mothering.com) &#8230;
Mattresses queen size split if you want no add. cost. Dunlop + 2 pillows
Split foundation available.
Mattresses models :
- Simply organic sleep I 3 layers of 3" Dunlop = 10" = Now! $1,649.0
- Simply organic sleep II 2 X 3" = 7" = = NOW! $1,349.00
- Nature's choice 6" + 3" + 4" wool & cotton = 12" Now! $1,799.00

Shipping $149.00 applied
But on the front page of their site : we can read :
"Great Prices w/Free Shipping"
Sales are non stop : $1800 + tax and shipping included + 2 pillows.

Can't tell you what was my choice since I didn't receive it yet ... I will when I get it and will tell you what I thought about their service and product quality ...


----------



## GinaNY (Aug 30, 2006)

We went to http://www.theorganicmattressstore.com/oms.html in PA

I liked the Vivetique --El Monte BUT I don't know much about the company....anyone with any info on company practices in addition to comfort?? I ask b/c I just saw them on 1-800-Mattress and I dunno if that is a good thing....

I am hesitating in making this decision b/c we have a tempurpedic and I HATE HATE HATE it! It was nice in the store after about a million people laid down on it, but when we got it at home it was like a rock! 4 yrs later I have backaches, the whole 9.

Sorry if I am hijacking here, but I want more of the same info you ladies are dishing out.


----------



## jstbob (Mar 7, 2008)

Simply Organic Sleep ,Natural As Sleep, Does not Deliver and Keeps your money

I purchased a mattress from this company on Jan 22. My credit card was charged right away for the full amount of $1,999.00 and I was promised delivery in three weeks. After three weeks I was told that latex which came from Sri Lanka does not meet company standards and it would take another week. After a week of waiting I called and was told my mattress had not been made and they could not give me a shipping date. On Monday Feb 25 I called and sent email asking to cancel my order and refund my payment. After numerous calls to customer service I got phone call from accountant and was promised a refund on my credit card. I have to this date Mar 9th. not received a refund. I believe this company to be totally dishonest!!!

This is the latest email response from Simply Organic Sleep when asked about my refund:

'What is pathetic sad and unreal is the way that retail customers think that they are the only ones in the world when they place an order. We pride ourselves in our product and customer service and I am frankly tired of your attitude. I may have misspoke about your credit I have hundreds of customers (99 percent of them satisfied by the way) and I am out of town at our distribution center and not in my office. I will check my records when I get home to see exactly what the status of your credit is. I hope this is satisfactory but it probably wont be. If you have any further questions, I will be happy to assist.'

Susan Gehant
Comptroller

Another example of the way this business feels about its customers!!! I was under the assumption that good customer service WAS making a customer feel as if they WERE the only ones in the world!!!

I can recommend "Foam Sweet Foam" I ordered a mattress and it was delivered in a week. Excellent quality and we sleep in the greatest confort!


----------



## greentara_mama (Apr 17, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anthasam* 
I didn't want to hijack anyone else's thread, so here goes:

The mattress:
http://www.naturaworld.com/main.html


how are you liking this now? I just started carrying this brand and would love to hear feedback


----------



## anthasam (Aug 20, 2005)

We still like it! The pillow top has compacted a bit, but the bed is still comfortable for us.


----------

